#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach, good morning :-)
<dholbach> hi akgraner
<Aiween> hi
<Pendulum> hi Aiween
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: hey
<Aiween> hi Pendulum
<MichelleQ> Hey there everyone
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: I hadn't even thought to poke you on this, but in case you hadn't seen it and might be interested, http://pendulumtech.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/reviving-the-ubuntu-accessibility-team/
<MichelleQ> Pendulum: I'd absolutely be in on that one
<MichelleQ> all you've got to do is shout
<MichelleQ> I don't know whether or not I'll be able to make the meeting tomorrow, tho.
<MichelleQ> Mike and I've been kicking around the notion of an ubuntu-for-the-elderly - we've nicknamed it "Elderbuntu" in our heads.
<Pendulum> yeah, no worries. I realised that the time probably wasn't great for you
<Aiween> bye
<maco> MichelleQ: i think there's a monty python joke in there
<maco> your mother was a hamster and your father smells of elderbuntus?
<MarkDude> MichelleQ, - my GMA would really like Elderbuntu - its hard to change the settings since she cant see unless it is 800 x600
<MarkDude> A Qimo-like interface for her would rock!
<JanC> MarkDude: better use a higher resolution & change the size of screen elements
<MarkDude> Uh, I tried that - she is so particular about the dimensions. The fonts look slightly different with any other way. Her make or break app was MS solitaire - it *had* to appear *exactly* the way Windows used to- We did make a power-off button that takes up half the screen (it uses visudo to power off)
<MarkDude> even 1024 on the big plasma only works for Facebook for her,
<maco> MarkDude: er....gksudo?
<maco> visudo is for editing /etc/sudoers
<MarkDude> Its cool though - she NOW can read 90% of her email - she could not do that a while ago. No big deal if I have to change res to DO actual stuff to - I just need  change back
<MarkDude> maco - I think we tried that at 1st & some part of her hardware would not shut down- There was some cringing when we used visudo
<maco> MarkDude: how on earth are you using visudo to shut down though?
<MarkDude> We tried the testbook ways 1st
<MarkDude> Let me check
<maco> visudo just opens a text editor
<maco> as root
<maco> to the /etc/sudoers file
<maco> and adds some syntax highlighting settings
<MarkDude>  My bad - I misread my notes
<MarkDude> sudo shutdown -P now   <<<< Rainman on my part
<valorie> what is the -P for ?
<MarkDude>  /me does not know -
 * valorie just uses sudo halt
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I need to have it documented better - I want to have a few of these things organized better - it took us a ridiculous amount of time to get the power button. She tends to open windows on accident- and that stops the shutdown
<MarkDude> visudo was used for something before we did that. My handwritten notes are terrible. Good catch maco - now I need to go figure out how this will work for Lucid (or IF)
<maco> -P tells it "and make sure you power off"
<maco> remember how win95 would shut down and then put up text "it is now safe to turn off your computer"?
<MarkDude> Yep - it was not happy without -P
<JanC> maco: PCs couldn't be powered of programmatically back then  ;)
<JanC> off
<maco> i think centos 5.4 in vmware requires -P
<maco> but not other distros
<JanC> IIRC there are by now 3 ways to power off a computer programmatically
<JanC> and all of them don't work with some hardware  ;)
<JanC> as is usual for "IBM PC compatible" hardware
<JanC> maybe "-P" tries them all  :P
<Tm_T> -P was "poweroff" message (ACPI?)
<Tm_T> if my flaky memory doesn't fail
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-13
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> AlanBell, ping
<elky> akgraner, sorry for not getting the announce out yet
<akgraner> elky, no worries  - wanna do that today?
<akgraner> If you can read over the modifications I made and let me know if you think that's good  - We can roll it out today...
<elky> Why am I still up? :-/
<Pendulum> insomnia?
<elky> Not quite.
 * elky nudges towards the list
<elky> and planet and tweedentibook
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 22 April @ 2200UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda | World Play Day Competition! Submit your photos now! http://tr.im/VAjs
<Aiween> hi
<Edith_> Where can I find the translation's rules ?
<pleia2> Edith_: it's still somewhat a work in progress, but http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators is a good place to start
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HowToTranslateWiki
<Edith_> Thank !
<pleia2> Translators links to the other pages, and you can sign up for your lang there
<pleia2> Edith_: are you Edith Cloutier?
<pleia2> IdleOne is the lead on French translations at the moment
<Edith_> Yes !
 * pleia2 pokes IdleOne 
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/PagesNeedingTranslated shows some of the status on translations (the french translations are going very well)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-14
<elky> Hmm, i included the news team on the To: for the announcement email. Is there something else I needed to do to get the competition Fridge'd?
<pleia2> first pleia2 needs to finish work
<pleia2> then I'll get it up
<pleia2> akgraner is a fridge editor now too, but she was busy today as well
<elky> nhandler is too afaik,
<nhandler> Need me?
<pleia2> he's mostly around in evenings, he has to proof my post anyway
<pleia2> nhandler: I'll need you in a few when I post the new UW competition to fridge
<nhandler> Ah yes, it was on my todo list for after dinner ;) It is all yours if you want pleia2
<elky> also, someone get jono to RT it. Surely it's more RTworthy than RTing someone mentioning his book :P
<nhandler> elky: Link to a dent?
<pleia2> nhandler: I have rough html tossed together, then work ate me
 * pleia2 will finish soon
<nhandler> No rush pleia2. I'll be around probably about 5 more hours (at least)
<pleia2> great
<elky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-April/002759.html is the email announcement
<pleia2> yep, already mostly drafted into the announcement :)
<elky> and if i can learn how identI.ca is spelled, i'll get you that
<elky> http://identi.ca/notice/28397262 http://twitter.com/elkbuntu/status/12112708587
<nhandler> Retweeted and redented
<elky> i need to run to work now, cyas in 40
<maco> elky: *snort*
<maco> (@ jono RT priorities)
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2016
<IdleOne> Evening
<IdleOne> Edith_: welcome!!
<hypatia> this is an awesome contest
<hypatia> :D
<Edith_> Hello  IdleOne ! I'm trying to translate Base de données. Where do you want I send to you the trial ?
<IdleOne> you don't have to send it to me. you can just add to the wiki page.
<IdleOne> I see all the updates.
<IdleOne> Edith_: this is a team project, so pleia2 has volunteered me :) as team lead for the French translations but we all work together :)
<IdleOne> What I mean is that if you see an error or something that can be worded better please feel free to edit :)
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> Thank you so much for all the excellent work you are doing!
<Edith_> It's nothing. I like it
<elky> That's what contributing is all about; enjoying yourself :)
 * IdleOne has not been able to do any translation the past week or so, busy with work but I do keep an eye on it 
<IdleOne> dinner/souper
<Edith_> IdleOne, j'ai un problème. Je ne sais comment conserver les hyperliens, après avoir fait la traduction :(
<IdleOne> quels liens exactement?
<IdleOne> les liens qui dirigent aux entrevues et autre articles en anglais on ne traduit pas
<IdleOne> mais on vas les inclures
<IdleOne> Do we know if there is a Code of Conduct in French we can link to?
<Edith_> I don't know.
<maco> that would be useful to have
<elky> asking in #ubuntu-fr might be worthwhile
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> also in other languages
<IdleOne> Who is in charge of the CoC and it's wording? irc council right?
<pleia2> community council
<IdleOne> pleia2: would be nice if someone on that council can maybe find out if there is an official way of getting the CoC translated :)
<pleia2> the ubuntu website is currently undergoing the beginnings of a translations project
<pleia2> it might be included, I'm not sure
<elky> It amazes me that it's taken us, what, more than 5 years to get to "beginnings of a translation project" for the website
<elky> sadmaking :(
<IdleOne> elky: true but atleast it is started :)
<elky> yep
<JanC> translating the whole site is not exactly easy
<JanC> especially not keeping translations up-to-date
<elky> JanC, sure, and it's harder when you don't even start.
<JanC> elky: parts of the site are already translated on locoteam sites
<JanC> what I understood is that ubuntu.com won't be translated, but would gain a feature to link to such translations
<IdleOne> there is an unofficial translation at http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/codedeconduite
<JanC> I think there is an unofficial translation in Dutch too
<pleia2> looks like that unofficial translation hasn't been updated for the latest CoC revision
<IdleOne> reading over it now to see if it is close enough for us to use as a temporary fix but with a link to the official English version included
<pleia2> (not a huge deal since the nature of it is the same, but might be worth pointing out to them)
<IdleOne> pleia2: that is why I thought we might be able to use with a link to official updated version
<pleia2> honestly I'm not all that familiar with translations in Ubuntu
<JanC> pleia2: happy you  ;)
<IdleOne> ok, for now we can leave it linked to the official CoC.
<elky> You know what we could really use right now? Competition translations :)
<IdleOne> elky: msg me the links I'll add to the todo page
<elky> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay ... http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Announcement ... http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/HowToEnter ... http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Announcement/ModelReleaseWaiver
<IdleOne> errr she left
<IdleOne> I was about to ask her to look at the edits I did to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Fr/Basededonnée so she can see the format to links in wiki :/
<IdleOne> elky: will add those links to the todo page
<IdleOne> When is this contest over?
<valorie> Enter before 2359UTC 14th May 2010
<IdleOne> doesn't leave much time to translate and the Release form is going to be tricky due to it's legal ramifications
<IdleOne> Will do our best :)
<pleia2> yeah, it took ages to get anything released for this competition due to legal stuff
<pleia2> we were trying to get it out weeks ago :(
<IdleOne> pleia2 I know, wasn't trying to blame anybody just saying :/
<pleia2> thanks for trying
<IdleOne> pleia2: CoC 1.0.1 is the updated version?
<pleia2> IdleOne: yep
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> ok posted on the -fr forum for help with translation. Hoping to get a bunch more people involved :)
<JanC> probably best make clear they have to sign the English form though
<elky> Why? So long as we have someone who can validate the match, it shouldn't matter. And signing a form you don't understand verbatim is really quite wrong.
<pleia2> yeah, there should be translations in lp to sign
<JanC> well, true, but we have no way to tell if a translation is correct?
<pleia2> we work with trusted members of the ubuntu community
<elky> JanC, that's why you have /authorised/ translations
<elky> JanC, signing something in a language you do not understand is something that IMHO should /immediately/ invalidate it.
<elky> And I consider legalese to be a language in this respect.
<JanC> elky: true, but OTOH, it has to be legally sound, even if it's in plain English, French, etc.  ☺
<IdleOne> JanC: the French version links to the English. I agree with elky and pleia2 that we need official translations.
<IdleOne> only the CC can approve those unless I am mistaken
<elky> or appoint someone to do so, yes
<JanC> I was talking about the release form  ;)
<pleia2> a process will have to be established, none exists
<elky> JanC, even more important then
<IdleOne> So I will edit the current French translation to reflect CoC1.0.1 and propose soon as I can. Probably Thursday or Friday.
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne :)
<JanC> elky: it' something that goes both ways, I agree that nobody should sign a model release form they don't undertsand, but how can you use the photographs if you don't understand what they signed?  ☺
<elky> JanC, because we delegate to someone we do trust to testify to us
<IdleOne> then CC can decide on process quicker since they will already have a propsed version to approve :)
<IdleOne> proposed*
<elky> like IdleOne for french, etc
<elky> JanC, the burden is on /us/, not the signatory
 * IdleOne puts the pen in the French peoples hand and MAKES them sign
<IdleOne> *bad french accent spoken in English* Yuu will sign zee paper or I will break zee face
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I could of mistyped that a lot funnier
<IdleOne> oh well
<IdleOne> monolinguals, go figure
<pleia2> pfft, monolinguals
<pleia2> oh wait
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> pleia2: you speak typoese also
<pleia2> yeah!
<JanC> learning a second language isn't mandatory in the US?  ☺
<IdleOne> learning a first language is mandatory
<IdleOne> isn't*
<JanC> IdleOne: you sure?
<IdleOne> US doesn't have a official language
<IdleOne> So learning it can't be mandatory
 * IdleOne uses own logic to convince himself he is right
<JanC> even then, they should make learning multiple languages mandatory IMHO
<JanC> in Belgium it's mandatory from 10yo on (or 8yo in Brussels & some other bilingual regions IIRC)
<JanC> so my French isn't very good because I don't practice is, but I still know when somebody makes an error in French (and I guess speaking it would improve quickly if I lived some place where French would be useful)
<akgraner> Just walked back in the door - gave a talk tonight  - but it was a 6 hour drive round trip
<pleia2> akgraner: how'd the talk go?
<akgraner> great - a women that teaches at ECPI gave one talk  - history of open source
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> she was cool - but I was sad that the 1st 5 mins was all about how she was qualified to give the talk
<akgraner> I was sad she felt she had to justify why she was qualified I should say
<pleia2> I have gone back and forth on that point, ended with everyone agreeing that giving qualifications is good
<akgraner> Yeah I liked it - but you could tell that she felt she had too
<akgraner> so she is going to check out the UW site
<akgraner> I showed her some of it  - and she said her students would really like it
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> so that was cool
<pleia2> yay :)
<akgraner> and I told her all about the learning project
<pleia2> I am hoping we can make more progress on learning in the next cycle
<akgraner> and all the "ubuntu" weeks stuff - she was really interested in all that - most of the folks really wanted to know more about quickly, opportunistic developer and developer weeks
<akgraner> how the server devels differ from desktop devels
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> and the cool  part  - I knew what to tell them
<pleia2> yay you! :)
<akgraner> oh and Lernid blew their mind
<pleia2> yeah, it really is way better than just irc for new users
<akgraner> people were like where can I find more info on that
<pleia2> classbot now posts the link to the slides at the beginning of the session too, so people on irc can follow along easier
<akgraner> by the end of the talk even the non-ubuntu users were looking at Ubuntu Community stuff and how they could get involved
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> pleia2, I have to learn how to use all that before open week
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> hehe, maybe we'll give a classbot class
<pleia2> it's not too hard though
<pleia2> and there are some test channels set up if you want to practice sometime
<akgraner> pleia2, yep I would love too - I'll block some time tomorrow
<akgraner> John and I are going over stuff most of the day tomorrow
<pleia2> akgraner: tomorrow isn't good for me (I'll be hangning out with pgraner for a few days!) so grab either nhandler or cjohnston
<akgraner> hehe - so he *is* there :-)
<pleia2> I'm sure either of them would be happy to get you set up for some testing :)
<pleia2> well, I haven't seen him yet ;)
<akgraner> I snag one of them  - gotta talk to cjohnston anyways
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> he can set up a test session with you as the instructor and feed you soem QUESTION:s
<akgraner> ahh ok cool
<nhandler> I'll be around tomorrow evening if desired
<akgraner> collaboration summit starts tomorrow right?
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome!
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<pleia2> and Myrtti will be there too \o/
<akgraner> nhandler, there is a guy  - john someone  - I meet him tonight at the LUG meeting I spoke at - I gave him your name as the script guru - he loves writing scripts so you came to mind...
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> nhandler is an /everything/ guru
<akgraner> pleia2, cool - hope you all have a great time
<nhandler> akgraner: You might also like http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/myslides/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot (for classbot)
<nhandler> Right now, I'm going to be the Sleeping Guy. Night
 * akgraner bookmarks those links
<pleia2> night nhandler
<akgraner> thanks and goodnight
<IdleOne> Ok I have created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Proposed/frCodeOfConduct and sent email to the community council
<IdleOne> on an UGH note: I posted on the -fr forum asking for help with translation and I have received my first " Why do Women need an Ubuntu Women Project" response :/
<pleia2> welcome to our world :)
<elky> Sounds about right.
<IdleOne> :) EFFIN happy to be here
<elky> We'll check back on you in a month for any changes to that statement.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> well least I know where to go to get support and encouragement
<elky> hehe
<IdleOne> :P
 * IdleOne is learning and applying the look on the bright side of things philosophy
<IdleOne> So where do we keep the cookies in this world?
 * pleia2 opens the cookie jar and gets a cookie for IdleOne 
<IdleOne> nom nommy nom nom
<pleia2> :)
<IdleOne> Good night!
<maco> IdleOne: if you join #kubuntu-devel i might be able to convince kubotu to give you cookies :P
<elky> !cookies
<ubot2> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> akgraner: pong
<AlanBell> ping czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: pong
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> the spreadsheet needs updating, but I know you don't have much time
<AlanBell> I was thinking of just going through the process here, so you and everyone can follow along
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I've penciled in Sunday to work on UW stuff
<AlanBell> and laugh at my weak spreadsheeting skills
<czajkowski> tomorrow talking at a GGD meet up, friday work on ossbarcamp, saturday IS OSSbarcamp so Sunday is looking good
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> akgraner: is Sunday OK or do you want an update today?
<AlanBell> saturday is the Science Museum visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ScienceMuseumVisit
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is it urgent it needs doing?
<czajkowski> I guess I could work on it tonight in between runs to airport?
<AlanBell> akgraner is doing something with the data
<akgraner> Alan Sunday is fine I can use what is there for now :-)  or is it up to date through March?
<akgraner> Just need to know where the cutoff is - not in those sheets at the moment of I would look :-/
<AlanBell> cutoff is somewhere in March, probably at the start of the month
<akgraner> AlanBell, that will work - don't spend too much time - it's not that critical and I can always go back and up date once you tell me its ready :-)
<AlanBell> ok, lets go through it on Sunday then czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: adding to google cal now what time suits
<akgraner> Thank you!!
<AlanBell> gosh, I am not that organised!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: my bad.
<AlanBell> um some time on Sunday, after I wake up, before I pass out
<czajkowski> if tis in google cal I get a reminder and I also look at it when planning other bits and bobs
<czajkowski> ok
<AlanBell> actually sunday might not be so great
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ok
<althara> Any other ubuntu women people going to LinuxFest Northwest?
<althara> http://www.linuxfestnorthwest.org
<althara> Also do we have a flier for Ubuntu Women that I can print up and have at the Washington LoCo table?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: yes it's on the wiki
<akgraner> althara, we have some stuff on the resources page
<czajkowski> under resournces
<czajkowski> *resources
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> one sec I'll grab you the link
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<althara> Yay
<althara> Thanks
<althara> Just order a bunch of busines cards using the designs elky put up. Woohoo!
<althara> ordered, even my brain is slow today
<akgraner> they are really great and people think they are really cool
<akgraner> svaksha, ping
<akgraner> do you have like 5 mins need to get some stats from you on the mailing list if you have a sec I can let you know what I am looking for :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: fwiw jamfish over in -women is also a list admin
<pleia2> also - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-April/000953.html
<pleia2> "Canonical is slowing moving away from Drupal. ...There is a Drupal to Wordpress migration"
<pleia2> this matters to us because it looks like canonical is going to start supporting wordpress
<pleia2> which I believe is the better option for this team blog-wise
<valorie> yay althara!!!!!!!!!!
<pleia2> if this is the case, we should probably hold off on our blog (which wasn't officially a cycle goal anyway, just the static website was) and wait until they can offer us wordpress
 * valorie is gonna try to be at the fest
<valorie> it's a long drive though
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
 * AlanBell huggles wordpress
<AlanBell> http://votegeek.org.uk is a wordpress site and it was easy peasy
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-15
<elky> pleia2, i find it incredible that from a security p.o.v they're moving to wordpress
<elky> but happy as its admin stuff is something you could train a dead fish to use.
<elky> pleia2, we can always set up a temp one at wordpress.com and export when they're ready for us, too.
<IdleOne> I am so happy to see that my post on the -fr forum and subsequent negative remarks from one user got defended (+1 for Ubuntu Women ) by several of the users of that forum :)
<czajkowski> morning folks
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> popey: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hhd-test-livecd now what?
<AlanBell> oops, wrong channel
<Tm_T> (:
<AlanBell> czajkowski: would you like to do some sheet spreading?
<akgraner> elky ping
<elky> pong?
<elky> akgraner, pong?
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<IdleOne> akgraner: How would I add a file to be downloaded to a wiki page?
<akgraner> IdleOne, you just want the link for them to go to?
<IdleOne> I want them to be able to click and the link and be offered to save the file
<IdleOne> if that is possible in wiki
<akgraner> like a pdf or something - you will need to put it on a server somewhere (or at least that is what I do)
<akgraner> so when they click on the link it downloads
<elky> upload it as an attachment and {{attachment:file.ext}}
<elky> er, no... that's showing an image
<elky> [[attachment:file.ext]]
<akgraner> elky, I tried that and it didn't work the way I wanted it to :-(
<elky> square brackets not curly brackets
<IdleOne> ok how about this
<IdleOne> I will send you the .odt and you decide if you want to add to the wiki
<IdleOne> ?
<akgraner> IdleOne, attach the file to the page
<elky> we'll figure it out from there
<akgraner> IdleOne, ok
<akgraner> go for it
<IdleOne> email?
<akgraner> akgraner ubuntu com
<IdleOne> sent
<IdleOne> it is for the Model release waiver. just thought it would be easier for the parents to save the file and sign then send back.
<IdleOne> then copy/paste/scan/errrr so much work
<elky> IdleOne, They can put a legal signature in it?
<IdleOne> they still need to print and scan but the fields that need to be filled are empty
<elky> ah
<akgraner> IdleOne, thanks!
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> I looked at it and was like, wait I have no room to right stuff down :)
<IdleOne> OMG I am losing my English :(
<elky> akgraner, when you throw it up, reply to the announce mail with the link
<elky> IdleOne, that means it's bedtime.
<IdleOne> I just woke up lol
<elky> Same thing.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> probably right
 * IdleOne goes to bank
<IdleOne> be back
<akgraner> elky yep will do
<akgraner> IdleOne, how does this look to you  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Announcement/ModelReleaseWaiver
<akgraner> I just added the header and turned it into a jpg
<IdleOne> akgraner: looks good but now it is even harder for parents to print :/
<IdleOne> I was thinking more a easier way for the user to print the form and fill it out
<akgraner> why just print the page and print it out
<akgraner> we don't care about the UW headers and stuff
<akgraner> but I'll add the pdf link there as well
<IdleOne> up to you, whatever you think is best :)
<akgraner> :-)  one sec and you can test it for me if you don't mind
 * IdleOne prints page to see output 
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> the page prints nicely
<akgraner> Can you try the click here link now :-)
<akgraner> I think that is more like what you were wanting
<IdleOne> looks good yup
<akgraner> Thanks! :-)
<IdleOne> hmm pdf has two pages
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> that is weird
<akgraner> let me resave it   - I am sure there is one character space that got bumped down or something
<IdleOne> second page has the logo at the top only
<akgraner> IdleOne, can you look at it now  - should be just one page
<IdleOne> perfect :)
<IdleOne> CONTEXT FOR LOGS:
<IdleOne> <Edith_> IdleOne : what would be the translation's priority ?
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> Edith_: right now we need the WorldPlayDay pages translated so we can let people know about the competition
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> I saw you did the first two pages :)
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> thank you!
<IdleOne> <Edith_> No problem. I had time ;)
<IdleOne> <Edith_> But now, what must be the first ? Announcement or Model Release Waiver ?
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> les deux parceque sans une l'autre n'est pas valide
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> So yes we need both of those pages translated
<Tm_T> IdleOne: samma på svenska?
 * Tm_T hides
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I don't speak that language :/
<IdleOne> sweish?
<IdleOne> swedish*
<Tm_T> yes
<IdleOne> :)
<Tm_T> neither do I, really
<IdleOne> btw team Edith_ has been working very hard at translating the UW wiki to French. She is awesome :)
<akgraner> IdleOne, Edith thank you all for all the work you are doing
<Edith_> It,s a pleasure for me !
<akgraner> It is so exciting to see all the translation happening
<akgraner> and the team activity
<akgraner> it's GREAT!!!
<IdleOne> akgraner: I haven't been keeping up with the other languages, how are they doing?
<akgraner> when I was in Texas this weekend  - it was great to have people ask me about Ubuntu Women before I even mentioned it
<IdleOne> I think we need a plan of attck to get more LoCo teams involved
<akgraner> Idle Italian and Spanish translations have started
<IdleOne> attack*
<akgraner> IdleOne, I am going to show this and ask for global help on it at UDS
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> I would love to attend a UDS
<IdleOne> maybe 11.04
<IdleOne> :)
<akgraner> :-)
<IdleOne> depending on location
<akgraner> I learn a ton of stuff :-)
<IdleOne> if it is in USA I won't be able to go
<IdleOne> Edith_: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Proposed/frCodeOfConduct if you would like to and have time :)
<IdleOne> ok I am going to take a little break and will be back later
<Edith_> Before Announcement and Model Release Waiver ?
<IdleOne> after :)
<Edith_> I'll come back later
<IdleOne> Awesome online tool http://www.ietherpad.com could be useful to those doing translation
<IdleOne> and collaborative work on any document really
<akgraner> what is the difference in iether and ether I wonder - just don't have time to poke around and find out atm
<akgraner> I love etherpad
<czajkowski> hehehe
<czajkowski> ehterpad rocks
<czajkowski> *etherpad
<czajkowski> :D
<Tm_T> piratepad.org too
<IdleOne> akgraner: guess they all work the same
<akgraner> looks like it
<IdleOne> used ietherpad today with MagicFab to edit/work on the -qc release party announcement
<akgraner> :-)
<Daviey> don't forget pad.ubuntu-uk.org :)
<popey> \o/
<Daviey> \o/
<Tm_T> ah, yet another etherpad instance
<Daviey> (which will soon have some added awesome of "tagging" support, and more colour options)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> pink like a pony?
<AlanBell> \o/
<Daviey> Tm_T: could have a whole range of pink options!
<Daviey> TBH, at UDS i often pick pink for gobby, as it's always avaliable!
<IdleOne> pleia2: ping
<czajkowski> nn folks
<IdleOne> night czajkowski
<pleia2> IdleOne: yo
<IdleOne> Hey! you woke up :)
<pleia2> been at a conference all day
<IdleOne> ohh
<akgraner> pleia2, how is the n1 working for ya?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-16
<pleia2> akgraner: was too tired last night to move my data and stuff over :\ so I've only played with it simless
<pleia2> it's nice, I miss my keyboard though
<akgraner> ahh - yeah I asked pete if I can have the n900 now hehe
<pleia2> lol
<Tm_T> ):
<pleia2> oh gosh, we forgot about the forum /again/
<pleia2> maco: when you have a chance, can you unsticky the int'l women's day thing and sticky this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9128756
<elky> pleia2, it's not like the forums themselves care enough to say anything :(
<pleia2> I dunno, I think it's kinda the strange nature of the medium I don't understand
<MichelleQ> oh, fart.  I've supposed to be minding them.
<MichelleQ> It got lost on my 27-page to-do list.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> no worries, as long as one of us gets to it :)
<pleia2> I remembered when I got an update reminder
<MichelleQ> between that, and my email client randomly not receiving the mailing list emails...
<MichelleQ> sigh
<pleia2> that's no good :\
<MichelleQ> yeah, it's really frustrating
<MichelleQ> that's why I don't make it into half the meetings... Don't know they're going on.
<pleia2> we try to keep the /topic updated too
<MichelleQ> I know.  That requires I read it. :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<MichelleQ> Will try to keep a better handle on the forums.
<MichelleQ> Perhaps I should schedule it on my Google calendar.
<MichelleQ> Once a week reminder.
<elky> what we really need is an address we can CC important announcements too or something
<elky> so that it goes there
<IdleOne> I volunteer lyz at ubuntu com
<IdleOne> :)
<pleia2> oy!
<IdleOne> no?
<pleia2> actually, I should figure out how fridge does it
<maco> pleia2: done
<pleia2> thanks maco! :)
<nhandler> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<pleia2> hm?
<nhandler> 21:08:09 < pleia2> actually, I should figure out how fridge does it
<pleia2> I was talking about how fridge posts are automatically synced to the forum
<pleia2> nothing to do with the calendar
<elky> nhandler, we're trying to find a way that us forum shunners can easily forward select stuff to the forums
<elky> kind of in the manner that one can set a sekrit email to send blog posts to
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, misunderstood. Did you ever add an item to the Forum Council agenda requesting that?
<nhandler> The technology exists, it is just a matter of them giving you the ok and flipping the switch
<pleia2> nhandler: no, I didn't know that was the procedure, and elky just suggested a few minutes ago ;)
<pleia2> does it do it via a drupal module? or an email? or..?
<elky> plz to say email
<nhandler> pleia2: I think it might be by rss, but that is a guess
<elky> that works too, we can hax0r something around for that
<nhandler> I highly doubt it is email (for security reasons)
<elky> heh. heheheh. What they don't know :P
<pleia2> yeah, we could work with rss
<elky> pleia2, i think this means we shift to wordpress like postehaste. rss of a certain tag = awesome sauce
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> so, it appears that canonical will support wordpress someday
<pleia2> do we wnat to go with wordpress.com, have them direct a subdomain at it, and then maybe migrate to canonical once it's offered?
<elky> pleia2, which means we can set up a wordpress anywhere right now and port it when it's supported
<maco> elky: #ubuntu, Lunix4noobs, please ban
<elky> (and yes, I still find it incredulous that canonical sysadmins are wordpress-friendly)
<maco> elky: nevermind. flannel got it
<nhandler> The Fridge is switching to WP sometime before July (preferably May). So support will probably pick up around then
<elky> nhandler, well, it'd be nice if we could start tidying up the UW site now, so we'll probably start without them.
<akgraner> joey and I talked about how that worked yesterday - fridge to forum posts
<elky> And?
<akgraner> they are tracking down the person who set it all up "way back when" is what he told me so they can set it up again with the WP site rolls out
<akgraner> so the process will get documented soon :-)  so they aren't tracking people down again
<elky> cool
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> there was no love on the list for privately hosted
<elky> It'll just be an xml-rpc stuff
<akgraner> so as soon as I find out the process  - I will pass all that along
<pleia2> so probably just jump on wordpress.com for now
<pleia2> give several people access
<elky> pleia2, yeah, but wasn't that as a final home thing, not an interim thing?
<pleia2> honestly I don't want to depend upon canonical getting their act together and supporting wordpress for everyone
<pleia2> just because they'll do it for fridge doesn't give me hope that they really will do it for everyone in a timely manner
<elky> pleia2, also, domains on wordpress.com cost monies :(
<pleia2> oh, really?
<elky> yeah
<akgraner> yeah something like 9.95 then there is another cost on top of that
<akgraner> can't remember off the top of my head
<elky> we'd have to get a forward set up at the canonical end to something like ubuntuwomen.wordpress.com
<pleia2> akgraner: monthly or yearly?
<pleia2> their site is annoyingly unhelpful with actually telling you
<akgraner> you have to have a blog you need to upgrade to see the prices
<pleia2> annoying
<akgraner> I'll get that info  - in the morning if that is ok
<pleia2> and ubuntuwomen.wordpress.com is taken
<maco> i think its yearly
<akgraner> :-/ taken wow
<maco> taken by WHOM?
<maco> someone who speaks arabic, apparently
<maco> correction, persian
<akgraner> looks like last post was in 2008
<maco> i put the About page through google translate. gibberish if i pick arabic. at-least-they're-words if i pick persian
<maco> Putting the team name is very ridiculous! Because now I am just good friends ... and me too, that ends me and support thanks to Darren! But now Khvmm ladies. I am a new Monireh Avbvntvyy work!
<maco> I'm Khvshal Total Dkhtrvnh got that far from creating any concerns with a Btvnym in information technology and especially high similar to Ubuntu 3 Gvgvry Mgvry (These are always attribute the Buddha), we exchange information.
<maco> Yeah, all successful
<maco> ok from google translate, i'm /guessing/ they tried to make an Iranian Ubuntu Women localised team and maintain a blog together
<pleia2> well, depending on cost (if it's less than $50/yr, no problem) I don't mind snagging ubuntu-women.wordpress.com for now
<elky> pleia2, i think it's well less than that, yeah
<jussi> pleia2: elky: ubuntuwomen.org is available. we can host it on the same box as ubottu.com if you like.
<elky> jussi, ubottu.com has multiple admins, yeah?
<elky> (and we ought to have that domain anyway, realistically)
<pleia2> jussi: we already have ubuntu-women.org hosted by canonical, we're just going to use blog.ubuntu-women.org
<jussi> pleia2: ahh
<pleia2> we were talking about the wordpress name if we took temporary hosting there
<jussi> well if you need something on ubottu.com's machine, let me know.
<jussi> Id be happy to add pleia2 with sudo rights.
<pleia2> thanks for offering jussi, we'll consider it :)
<pleia2> what happened to your 01?
<jussi> pleia2: jussi became available...
<jussi> been waiting for it for a long time.
 * pleia2 liked jussi01
<pleia2> :)
<elky> it's still in his cloak
<elky> just like my old nick is
<pleia2> yeah I miss elkbuntu too!
 * pleia2 hates change, apparently
<elky> pleia2, that's fine for you. You weren't getting monthly PM's asking where to download yourself.
<pleia2> heh
<jussi> pleia2: in a months time youll be used to it.
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> jussi: I disagree
<elky> Oh my. It appears tr.im is too smart for its own good.
<elky> https://twitter.com/elkbuntu/statuses/12112708587 <-- spot the lol
<valorie> hahaha, I think that's the one I passed around, too
<valorie> I wonder how many people will catch that?
<elky> It took me 3 days.
<valorie> or.....snatch that
<valorie> rofl
<elky> and as someone else pointed out to me, it's a /trim/ one.
<valorie> oops, we're in project
<valorie> oh well....
<elky> Yeah, I know. The tweet is about a project! :P
<valorie> 'tis, forsooth
<elky> Also, this documents that Elusive Feminist Humour thing that apparently doesn't exist.
<valorie> there are humorless feminists
<valorie> but that ain't most of us
<elky> There's also humorless misogynists too. Funny how that works, eh ;)
<valorie> haters are usually humorless
<maco> elky: i got my cloak fixed a while back
<elky> maco, that's great. I haven't for the reason that people still to this day ask if I'm elkbuntu.
<maco> haha
<elky> It'd be more if I got it fixed.
<akgraner> only one open week slot left
<akgraner> anyone want to facilitate a session :-)
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<akgraner> pleia2, :-D  hint hint
<pleia2> akgraner: alas, nothing I'm working on right at the moment is in a presentable state, hopefully next time :)
<akgraner> ahh ok - :-) that's cool - Scott Richie just grabbed the last slot :-)
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-17
<akgraner> I am bummed after my last update I now have none of my chat settings and stuff in empathy
<akgraner> dang
<IdleOne> akgraner: anything major broken?
<akgraner> nope  - just all the social from the start stuff
<akgraner> hmm brb let me check something
<IdleOne> ok won't affect me much then
<akgraner> other than all my account settings needing to be added to empathy and qwibber everything seems to be fine
<akgraner> well other than when gwibber open now I get like 17 windows that open at once
<akgraner> all gwibber
<Pendulum> that's still annoying, though
<akgraner> yeah no kidding  :-(
<akgraner> and I just had to kill gwibber
<akgraner> b/c it keeps trying to open and when it does it pops up 5 more windows
<Pendulum> :(
<akgraner> I just asked in -devel if anyone else was having this issue
<akgraner> but at least gwibber isn't making my CPU run hot now
<akgraner> well I need to go file a bug they haven't heard of this one
 * akgraner goes to find my notes on how to file a bug
<IdleOne> ubuntu-bug packagename
<akgraner> yep  - :-)
<akgraner> I just like to make sure my notes are correct and see if I have to tweak them for different issues - in case someone asks me how to file a bug
<akgraner> all that good stuff
<Pendulum> akgraner: were you a girlscout?
<Pendulum> (the whole always prepared thing ;-) )
<akgraner> Pendulum, um yeah, and in 4-h, oh I think the Army did that to me
<Pendulum> heh
<akgraner> I try  - but I am not always prepare :-/
<elky> akgraner, did jono get back to you re: play day at all?
<akgraner> has been in conferences this week
 * elky pouts
<akgraner> collaboration summit then something else with status.net
<elky> we could really use his 3k twitter followers knowing about it
<elky> akgraner, how ironic, since he's not tweeting.
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> he's not looked into the uds sprints either
<nigelb> so I guess he'll have a truckload of work when he gets back :)
<elky> heck, even his 1400 identi.ca followers would be useful
<elky> err, sorry, his 4400 twitter followers :-/
<elky> http://twitter.com/#search?q=http%3A%2F%2Ftr.im%2FVAjs and http://identi.ca/search/notice?q=http://tr.im/VAjs just really isn't enough microblog infiltration :(
<nigelb> elky, identi.ca is sadly very low :(
<elky> nigelb, they're both about the same
<nigelb> so probably just the synced identi.ca accounts
<elky> essentially yes.
<pleia2> yeah, status.net had a hack afternoon thing after collab summit
<nigelb> I should strong-arm my friend into guest-posting on his blog
<nigelb> that should get us some publicity
<nigelb> any other bright ideas to get some publicity?
<nigelb> I have one, but no equipment or talent to make it.  A youtube video?
<nigelb> nothing big, just a slideshow with some music would do just fine.
<akgraner> I asked Rikki to blog about it on Monday
<elky> how much planet noise has there been?
<elky> Hrm. just me and the fridge
<maco> what about the freezer?
<akgraner> elky, yeah I am behind on the blogging :-(
<elky> maco, i think it is preoccupied with the repositories.
<nigelb> elky, I'll try to get a post in today or tomorrow
<maco> good answer!
<elky> i also just forwarded something to grrltalk
<elky> well, the chix announcement list, actually
<elky> also, why does my left eyebrow keep throbbing?
<nigelb> something wicked this way comes :D
<maco> arteries are funny like that?
<elky> maco, yeah, i massaged the area and everything, it just keeps throbbing a bit and making the world shake :P
<maco> oh world shakey? i hate that :(
<maco> but usually for me eyebrow throbby and world shakey are two different things
<nigelb> maco, congrats on ops in #ubuntu
<maco> thanks but didnt you already say that in k-devel ? :P
<nigelb> maco, I dont think that was me
<nigelb> I just caught up on blog reading
<maco> oh you just admonished me for asking for ops :P
<nigelb> hehe :D
<nigelb> Later folks.  Have a good weekend.
<nigelb> elky, got some time?
<nigelb> need some help from that awesome gimp-fu of yours
<czajkowski> Morning
<nigelb> mornin czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> today is my ossbarcamp event
<czajkowski> over 100 people coming
<czajkowski> 1 speaker pulled out, the guy who runs the LPIs is stuck in uk with flights not leaving there
<czajkowski> wonder what else could go wrong today
<nigelb> ouch.  hope things straighten out czajkowski
<elky> nigelb, depends how much time you need
<nigelb> elky, I was thinking about a poster for the competition
<nigelb> hunting through flickr for stuff that can be used with only attribution
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiteafrican/2870711774/
<nigelb> But the apple there worries me.  Still looking.
<czajkowski> nigelb: in google you can search for images and set the licience you want in the parameters if that helps
<czajkowski> right better get up and moving
<nigelb> czajkowski, thank you.  Let me try that :)
<czajkowski> no bother
<elky> nigelb, hhaha. http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=kids+computer&l=commderiv&ct=0&mt=all&adv=1 gives me a page that includes http://www.flickr.com/photos/deryckh/3180290726/
<nigelb> elky, I think flickr gives priorities for your friends :)
<nigelb> why do girl+computers search on google give me dog pictures? #fail
<nigelb> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MUwnsoCPaWy4GjiQRBIiMQ looks good
<nigelb> elky, I'm liking http://www.flickr.com/photos/msspider66/382339790/
<elky> nigelb, a friend has wordsbycat.com that documents cat pictures she found while searching flickr for photos for photographicdictionary.com/
<nigelb> oooh
<elky> like, search for "saucepan" and she'd get a picture of a cat in a saucepan, or a search for sweater would find a picture of a cat on a sweater.
<nigelb> thats extremely innovative
<nigelb> elky, or would it be worthwhile to actually take a picture of a kid on an ubuntu laptop (without the face) and use it?
<nigelb> perhaps an angle showing the hair and saying "this can be your kid"
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicteaching/4309367785/ is nice too
<nigelb> oooh, yes
<elky> ugh, get to page 5 searching flickr for "girl computer" and it's girls clad in vinyl crop tops and hot shorts striking awkward poses on catwalks :(
<nigelb> yeah i got that.. ywicr, flickr and google
<nigelb> s/ywicr/twice :D
<nigelb> eating and typing
<nigelb> elky, that picture you posted from deryck is cute :)
<nigelb> its Ubuntu too.  wish it were more clear
<nigelb> issyl0, poke
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'd say she's on her way to the uk event she organised
<nigelb> czajkowski, she is organising an event? Wowww
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> museum trip
<nigelb> oh. cool.
<nigelb> elky, have you noticed isabelle's twitter pic recently? ;)
<nigelb> profile pic or whatever
<elky> nigelb, no? I dont actually follow twitter or identica
<AlanBell> that is from the rewired state event
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> that is totally geeky and what I was looking for
<nigelb> http://twitter.com/account/profile_image/issyl0?hreflang=en
<nigelb> only needs her permission :)
<AlanBell> it is actually one of the news desks of the Guardian newspaper
<nigelb> looks comfortable
<nigelb> elky, thoughts?
<elky> nigelb, she looks a little older than the toddler-12 range
<nigelb> elky, aaah
<nigelb> In that case http://www.flickr.com/photos/msspider66/382339790/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicteaching/4309367785/  http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiteafrican/2870711774/
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorda/519126516/
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crimfants/297864205/
<nigelb> what the......! okay now I get what you meant earlier elky about vinyl crop tops
<elky> I neglected to mention the thigh-high stiletto vinyl boots
<nigelb> and the hardly 5-inch long micro-mini skirts
<nigelb> aw! this is so cute  vinyl crop tops
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crimfants/297864205/
<nigelb> paste fail
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjoselibrary/2801519664/ would be ok if it weren't for the butt in the background
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> this one's nice http://www.flickr.com/photos/inferis/266391412/
<nigelb> elky, http://www.flickr.com/photos/inferis/266391219/in/photostream/
<elky> gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nigelb> that does give a very cute message :)
<elky> already on the caffinated beverages too!
<elky> the first one is more obviously a girl baby though
<nigelb> the sitting beside the laptop one?
<Tm_T> ...you really try to force me to get a pic of R doing IRC ...
<elky> yup
<Tm_T> with a funny hat, ofcourse, that's mandatory when in -ot
<nigelb> elky, can you work some magic on it to get it to a poster? my artwork fu is NIL
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivierb/270907833/
<elky> it's nc, but the competition isn't a commercial thing, so the poster doesn't have to be
<akgraner> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3653/3302455732_69cd8e34f0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://flickr.com/photos/48232840@N00/3302455732&usg=__bvpeoix-D4EFe1r-cc1FIoFcEvg=&h=375&w=500&sz=161&hl=en&start=129&sig2=TMhG6xDce32NqYrNDC5sOw&itbs=1&tbnid=0YDsWLgZ939zrM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchildren%2BLinux%26start%3D126%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26imgtbs%3Dr%26as_rights%3D(cc_publicdomain%257Ccc_att
<akgraner> ribute%257Ccc_sharealike%257Ccc_noncommercial%257Ccc_nonderived)%26as_st%3Dy%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=yWDJS-mJEsSqlAfwx-XhBA
<akgraner> dang that was a freakin long link
<akgraner> sorry
<akgraner> http://www.flickr.com/photos/48232840@N00/3302455732
<nigelb> yeah, got there
<nigelb> elky, ^ that would work
<akgraner> http://www.flickr.com/photos/courosa/3004364274/
<akgraner> that one is cute too
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaorang/73319425/
<nigelb> yup.  any one of the last 4 would
<elky> I think I can do something with that couch one... we'll see when I get home
<nigelb> the couch one is absolute cuteness :)
<elky> it has the whole child and the whole computer
<nigelb> I'll mail the photographer telling that we'd like to use it
<nigelb> not necessary, but it would be nice to alert them
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/amilianna/2336409188/ <--- *melt*
 * nigelb melts
<elky> couch one still wins for usability, but ^the look...
<nigelb> the *eyes*
<akgraner> nigelb, this was the lic attached to the pic http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.0/deed.en
<nigelb> yeah, share-like, noncommercial, and attribution
<nigelb> we can work with that
<elky> nigelb, yeah the eyes/look/expression
<elky> srs baby is srs
<nigelb> elky, srs?
<elky> serious
<elky> loltalk
<elky> srsly is seriously
 * nigelb still types full works on txts
<nigelb> *words
<nigelb> akgraner, the cutiest pic is http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiteafrican/2870711774/ we' won't be using it coz of the apple ad there
<nigelb> they're having a conference in front of the computer and everyone looks so serious :)
<akgraner> yeah I saw that one
<akgraner> but at my house the macs run ubuntu
<nigelb> ha
<akgraner> really freaks people out now with Lucid
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> they'll totally be confused
<elky> nigelb, yeah, srs/srsly isn't so much about the abbreviation though, as the culture ref
<akgraner> it's a great conversation starter
<nigelb> And the boot speed on Lucid is awesome.  Apparently.
<akgraner> it is
<nigelb> akgraner, by the way, its now my turn to ask "Aren't you going to bed?"
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/uhees/2097618231/ <-- OMG <3
<akgraner> hah  - waiting on a phone call
<akgraner> hehe
<nigelb> O-O
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/qole/109752616/ <-- encouraging, you're doing it right.
<nigelb> elky, akgraner: The photographer of the couch pic is an open source enthusiast from Regina, Canada.  Composing mail to him to say we'd be using that pic
<elky> nice
<nigelb> wow
<elky> lets hope he's not an ubuntu hater :P
<nigelb> Dr. Alec Couros, a professor of educational technology and media
<akgraner> Oh that's cool!
<Tm_T> definately Ubuntu hater then
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> hehe
<nigelb> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/9C0NRt6lNa
<nigelb> thoughts on the mail? (I'm not great at writing formal mails)
<nigelb> akgraner, elky Tm_T ^
<elky> looks fine to me.
 * elky heads home
<nigelb> thank you :)
<nigelb> lol, typos :D
<nigelb> akgraner, sent :)
<akgraner> nigelb, Thank you!!
<nigelb> akgraner, no problem
<nigelb> sometimes I'm amazed by the work we get together as team :)
<akgraner> it's awesome isn't it!
<nigelb> yup
 * akgraner is a fan of teamwork :-)
<nigelb> people all have their pigeon holes and we manage to use every person's expertise :)
<nigelb> elky, akgraner: this is how she looks now http://educationaltechnology.ca/couros/about
<akgraner> oh cool
<nigelb> his blog is awesome!
<nigelb> he writes some cool stuff
<elky> nigelb, i have 4.8mb of http://geekosophical.net/misc/eeepcgirl.png for you
<elky> just the photo with the background cropped away so far
<nigelb> elky, you rock!
<nigelb> unlike my internet connection
 * elky has a play with inkscape and potrace
<elky> it's vectorising fairly well actually
<nigelb> :)
<nigelbabu> elky, I finally saw it and its absolutely beautiful :)
<nigelbabu> I also learned that wget -c is a good idea
<elky> hehe yeah
<elky> you might want to alias it if you're with bad intarwebs often
<elky> also http://educationaltechnology.ca/couros/?s=ubuntu indicates the good dr is not an ubuntu hater :P
<nigelbabu> oh yaay!
<nigelbabu> I mailed him and I'll let you know of his reply
<nigelbabu> elky, oh no.  another kubuntu fan!
<elky> i get the feeling he'll be appreciative of the email: http://educationaltechnology.ca/couros/1203
<nigelbabu> I read that!
<nigelbabu> and it is scary, especially as a parent.
<elky> yeah
<nigelbabu> I know friends who reveal photos of kids only to people that they know personally and have met physically
<nigelbabu> because, you never know.....
<elky> Yep, and that's exactly why we took the time with the comp
<Pendulum> btw, since we are (I assume) going to put the photos up somewhere, have we put any thought to watermarking them (or allowing the entrants to watermark them)?
<Pendulum> the biggest reason I know that people I know don't put photos of their kids online is because either they or someone they know have had a photo of theirs claimed by someone else
<Pendulum> (this seems to be something that especially happens to pics of disabled kids, but I know several bloggers who it's happened to)
<elky> Pendulum, we're hoping some of the pics will be usable by Canonical for the Ubuntu website and other purposes that are not directly commercial.
<Pendulum> *nods*
<elky> and in certain cases, with individual permission, used for actual commercial stuff by Canonical and members
<elky> also, making a 128 layer vector with potrace isn't worth it.
<elky> not on a laptop with only 2 cores and only 4g of ram, anyway
 * nigelbabu blinks
<nigelbabu> elky, um.. english?
<elky> 128 pictures on top of each other. the dimensions of that photograph
<nigelbabu> ouch
<nigelbabu> that must take lots of space
<elky> yeah, I didn't think it through so well
<elky> closing inkscape gave me back 2g of ram
<nigelbabu> so, why did you want to do that anyway?
<elky> optimising for the poster
<nigelbabu> aah
<elky> there's a little too much detail in her clothes though, unlike the UW poster
<nigelbabu> so the vectoring would reduce the detail giving you a little bit more freedom in manipulation?
<elky> it'd enable us to scale it better
<elky> since it's currently raster
<nigelbabu> oh.k :)
<elky> but, it's not really that much too small for a0, it just makes a really hefty file size :(
<nigelbabu> yeah, too much detail
<elky> i'm going for fewer layers now
<elky> 24 looks like a good compromise, we'll see what it saves to
<elky> yeah, only 1mb less. not enough of a saving for the loss of quality
<elky> nigelbabu, have you done anything with it yet?
<nigelbabu> elky, drawing on paper
<elky> hehe
<nigelbabu> elky, I do realize how bad I am at it :D
<elky> hehe
<nigelbabu> elky, okay I'll admit it.  After so much of crumpled paper, I realize again that I have no talent for art :/
<elky> heh. /me is working on something
 * nigelbabu hugs elky 
 * elky hugs openclipart.org and openfontlibrary.org
<elky> where the heck does one get .svgs of the new logo?
<nigelbabu> we don't.  sigh.
 * elky blinks
<nigelbabu> only .png I suppose
<elky> i'm finding .svgs attached to various places, but not anywhere... um... "canonical"
<nigelbabu> well, since the font is not yet compelte
<nigelbabu> I dont think we'll get .svgs
<elky> I do wonder how they expect the community to run community events without it
<nigelbabu> easy, use the old logo
<elky> If that's the case, then I wonder how they expect the brand refresh to succeed if there's a split identity
<nigelbabu> elky, sensibly do these sort of things at the beginning of a release cycle
<nigelbabu> (got distracted by match)
<elky> yep, right before every release party
<nigelbabu> lol
<elky> nigelbabu, http://geekosophical.net/misc/UW_WPD_2010.pdf
<elky> another 5mb download
<nigelbabu> elky, downloading
<elky> nigelbabu, connection still flaking? i can make a small png for you to look until you find less crappy nets if so
<nigelbabu> elky, just blocked my roommates mac, should be better :D
<elky> hehehe
<nigelbabu> elky, it rocks
<nigelbabu> only add the attribution at the end
<elky> Oh?
<elky> Bah, it's gone under the photo layer.
<nigelbabu> ah :)
<nigelbabu> elky, the ray kind of thing is an effect? or you manually did it?
<nigelbabu> I guess akgraner won't be awake for feedback
<nigelbabu> wonder if czajkowski, maco, or popey are around
<akgraner> I'm awake
<maco> im awake
 * nigelbabu blinks
<maco> why would i be awake but she wouldnt? we're in the same timezone
<nigelbabu> maco, she was around till the wee hours of morning helping me send an email to the original photographer of the picture we used
<nigelbabu> maco, um, something like 4:30 am
<nigelbabu> akgraner, have you slept at all?
<maco> wow
<maco> thats definitely more of a maco bedtime than an amber bedtime
<elky> nigelbabu, you'll find a lot of polyphasic sleepers in the community :P
<maco> elky: what does that mean? lots of naps instead of one big sleep?
<nigelbabu> maco, like I said earlier, she's turning into less of a NTEU without even her knowing :D
<elky> maco, pretty much
<nigelbabu> maco, anyway, download the pdf ^ and comment :)
<akgraner> nigelbabu, I've had this sleep pattern for years :-)  since at least 1989
<maco> babies' faults?
<nigelbabu> akgraner, which is? no sleep?
<akgraner> no I get naps throughout the day
<akgraner> couple hours here
<akgraner> couple hours there
<nigelbabu> but but but... night?
<maco> i took a nap in the student lounge at school one day
<nigelbabu> maco, missed any classes?
<maco> no set an alarm on my phone
<jussi> I used to fall asleep on the bus home from school fairly often... and fairly often ended up at the end of the line....
<akgraner> It's only rough for me when I have to follow a "normal" awake all day sleep all night pattern
<maco> jussi: oh i nap on the metro a lot
<akgraner> I usually end up with 6-8 hours of sleep during a 24 period with naps here and there
<maco> but i wake up at each station and look around then go back to sleep
<akgraner> the "normal" way only about 3
<nigelbabu> maco, haha, I used to do that when I working in a town around 1 hour from home
 * elky coughs and points to the channel name
<nigelbabu> oooooh, sorry
<nigelbabu> back to the point, akgraner, can ya review elky latest work? (I think its awesome)
<akgraner> yeah I am looking at it now
<akgraner> it's great!!
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> :)
<akgraner> you all rock!
<nigelbabu> elky, some time you have to teach me how to do those rays :)
 * akgraner wants to learn how to use inkscape
<akgraner> but on the back burner
<nigelbabu> akgraner, I thought maco was goign to teach you at next conf?
<maco> cute!
<maco> nigelbabu: yeah but im not expert either :P
<akgraner> yeah  - I am just lamenting
<elky> nigelbabu, I stole http://www.openclipart.org/detail/18368 then took out the layers I didn't want, then chose the ubuntu yellow and then put a radial gradient on it
<nigelbabu> maco, look at  logs, elky and I were looking at some awesome cuteness
<elky> yeah search for "*melt*"
<nigelbabu> elky, aah, nice :)
<maco> i saw your flickr links
<elky> serious baby is serious
<nigelbabu> elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/amilianna/2336409188/ <--- *melt*
<elky> she can't be even 2yrs old there
 * nigelbabu is still melting about this one
<elky> i'd be right too http://www.flickr.com/photos/amilianna/239992926/in/set-72157594278682695/
<nigelbabu> ahhh :)
<nigelbabu> elky, you've fixed the attribution at your end right?
<elky> yep, should be
<nigelbabu> I think this is ready for some publicity
<nigelbabu> Facebook tagging, flickr tagging
<elky> Has he responded yet?
<nigelbabu> nope, just wakey wakey time I suppose
<nigelbabu> anyone know what time zone is Regina, SK?
<nigelbabu> well, CST, so its 8:45 am on a saturday
<maco> it's canada, so somewhere between me and akk
<nigelbabu> ha
<maco> CST or CDT?
<maco> if theyre in daylight savings time too, its 947
<nigelbabu> CST
<nigelbabu> according to my gnome clock... what does kde say? ;)
<maco> i dont have it configured for saskatchewan so i dont know :P
<maco> find it surprising theyre not on daylight time yet though
<nigelbabu> maco, I find it surprising that they have the sense not to use DST
<maco> heh
<nigelbabu> elky, w00t, he reponded
<nigelbabu> responded
<nigelbabu> Thanks for contacting me. This sounds like a wonderful project, and I'm happy that the photograph (of my daughter) will be helpful. The attribution is correct. Thanks, and best of luck.
<maco> yay
 * nigelbabu is jumping up and down
<elky> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nigelbabu> once we have everything set, I'll mail him the links where he can see the end product :)
<nigelbabu> elky, so, how are we going to distribute, attach pdfs and smaller pics for blogs, facebook, etc?
<elky> I'll export a png if you like
<nigelbabu> I could use a png
<nigelbabu> smaller though ;)
<elky> http://geekosophical.net/misc/UW_WPD_2010_small.png
<nigelbabu> thank you :)
<elky> http://geekosophical.net/misc/UW_WPD_2010_smallest.png
<elky> choice!
<nigelbabu> why is wget not working :/
<nigelbabu> elky, the attribution we offered to put was "http://www.flickr.com/photos/courosa/  / *http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.0/*"
<elky> Oh, I didn't read your email properly
 * elky fixes
<nigelbabu> this is what amber added in later
<elky> why the * around the licence?
<nigelbabu> remove it
<elky> uploading to wiki currently http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Poster
<akgraner> that was the lic that the owner had embedded to the pic in flickr
<akgraner> sorry so mis-read that
<nigelbabu> hahaha
<nigelbabu> this is what happens to insomaniacs :D
 * nigelbabu runs
 * akgraner makes note to quit abbreviating things 
<elky> question of the day: can the wiki cope with a 10.5mb upload?
<akgraner> hmmm - try it :-)
<nigelbabu> if you're lucky.
<nigelbabu> option 2:  Ask dholbach
<elky> Attachment 'UW_WPD_2010.tar.gz' (remote name 'UW_WPD_2010.tar.gz') with 10979605 bytes saved.
<elky> yus!
<nigelbabu> oh yaay!
<akgraner> cool beans
<akgraner> gotta run - catch you all laters daughter to cpr certification today - woo hoo!!!  she may save my life some day :-)
<nigelbabu> elky, ok, so I'll mail him with what we've done now :)
 * elky buffs her nails
<nigelbabu> elky, time for publicity!
<elky> posters page looks a little more organised and readable now
<nigelbabu> elky, *hugs* You did AWESOME work today :)
<nigelbabu> elky, read to blog?
<nigelbabu> ready
<elky> nigelbabu, you first
<nigelbabu> elky, ok.  /me goes to write
<nigelbabu> elky, ok, I'm almost done
<nigelbabu> elky, akgraner blogged!
<elky> whee
<nigelbabu> http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/04/17/win-her-a-netbook/
<elky> \o/
<nigelbabu> elky, blogged?
<elky> yup
 * nigelbabu refreshes geekosophical
<nigelbabu> w00t w00t!
<nigelbabu> elky, I talked to pablo from uruguay, he'll get a spanish announcement in
<elky> nice
<elky> also, jono appears to be back on the tweetosphere so hopefully he'll catch up sooner rather than later
<nigelbabu> great :)
<nigelbabu> elky, last hope.  print posters and bribe pleia2 and akgraner to distribute during UDS :D
<akgraner> nigelbabu, no bribing necessary - I'll add them to the stuff being mailed to the hotel
<akgraner> the UW ones are being sent there, along with business cards, so I'll add this one as well
<elky> when is UDS?
<maco> may 10-14
 * elky didn't even bother to check because she can't spare time for it anyway
<elky> maco, cutting it a bit short then...
<akgraner> which reminds me - elky you should be getting 100 posters  50/50 of two different sizes arrival date is set for sometime between 15 and 21 of May
<elky> since it kinda /closes/ 14th may
<elky> akgraner, oh wow
<akgraner> rather than have them all sent to me - I sent some to you  - shipping some to Laura and some to UDS
<elky> hehe
<akgraner> then after UDS I'll figure out what is left and slap up a wiki and request form and go from there
<akgraner> wow this day is flying by - bbiab
<pleia2> elky: awesome poster!!
<elky> :D innit just (if i do say so myself)
<nigelbabu> elky, to think we did it all when US was asleep :)
<elky> would have been nicer to have the new branding, but sucks to be us, er, canonical if they want the branding to stick without community materials having access to an official svg
<elky> (we couldn't find an official one)
<nigelbabu> elky, just curious.  what time is it?
<elky> *mumble*4:30*mumble*
<maco> we might have an official svg for kubuntu if you want that
<nigelbabu> maco, no thanks :D
<nigelbabu> maco, you might be interested to look into our photographer
<nigelbabu> http://educationaltechnology.ca/couros/?s=ubuntu
<maco> yep i saw the link earlier
<nigelbabu> look at the last post
<elky> Someone should probably also write somethign to the ITLA folks at some point too
<nigelbabu> ITLA?
<nigelbabu> elky, ITLA?
<elky> International Toy Library Association
<elky> The folks who invented world play day
<nigelbabu> ooooh
<elky> Eyes are starting to not work. Sounds like bedtime symptoms to me.
<nigelbabu> elky, definitely
<maco> hhaha
 * nigelbabu notes maco laughs after 40 minutes
<czajkowski> nigelbabu: sup?
<akgraner> czajkowski, how things go today?
<czajkowski> akgraner: pretty well
<czajkowski> it was a fun day
<czajkowski> lots of impromotu stuff happned so good stuff
<akgraner> :-) oh cool!
<czajkowski> shattered now though
<akgraner> I bet
<czajkowski> feels like I've not slept in days
<akgraner> *nods*  - get some rest up  - maybe a skype call tomorrow evening your time?
<czajkowski> sounds good
<czajkowski> need a chin wag
<akgraner> ping me in your evening I should be finished with UWN by then
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> going to attempt sleep lark
<akgraner> :-)  good luck!  catch you laters
<czajkowski> nn
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-18
<nigelbabu> czajkowski, wanted you take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay/Poster :)
<akgraner> woo hoo finally getting caught up on Blog posts :-)  http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Announcing-1st-Annual-Ubuntu-Women-World-Play-Day-Competition
<nigelbabu> yaay akgraner :)
<czajkowski> morning
<elky> etali1, :D
<elky> etali1, i know it's a day late, but gwibber-daily hasn't been showing me until  i restarted it right now :)
<etali1> elky, Wow, my brain is slow this morning, had to actually sip some coffee to figure out what Gwibber had to do with anything :)
<elky> hehe
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-04-10
<pleia2> ok, meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 10 18:00:06 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for our meeting?
<System76Chick> I'm here!
 * AlisonW raises hand (though you can't see it)
<akk> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> so the biggest thing on our agenda is our blueprint
<akgraner> o/
<pleia2> #topic Precise Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> jledbetter, nigelb, any updates regarding reaching out to other organizations about their in-person events that we can draw from?
<pleia2> I'm in email contact with susan-spencer about the profiles of women we're seeking to target with our efforts, I owe her an email with my thoughts
<jledbetter> o/ (sorry, late)
<pleia2> and I think I'll do one cycle-through of the wiki and then mark "Review wiki pages" as DONE since it's an ongoing process forever
<jledbetter> pleia2: No updates from me on that. Sorry.
<pleia2> no worries, just checking in :)
<nigelb> Nothing yet, sorry, been a bit busy with real life stuff.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> the other action item I had from last meeting was fixing the planet.ubuntu-women.org, which I was actually able to do without submitting a ticket
<pleia2> even tossed our new logo up there
<jledbetter> Cool
<pleia2> I also went through all the feeds and commented out any of the inactive ones
<pleia2> Cindy McKee from our last meeting took some time to set up a blog with a theme that can be configured via the wordpress web interface we may want to try out and see if canonical can install next cycle, I owe her an email too
<Cheri703> I am here but mobile, sorry
<pleia2> any other comments blueprint-wise? we should mark them either DONE or DEFERRED before release, so I'll follow up with folks later to make some decisions
<pleia2> ok, our next scheduled meeting lands on the week of the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<pleia2> so I'm inclined to push it back a week, so it ends up on the 3rd Tuesday and we can discuss what we discussed at UDS and can finalize the blueprint
<pleia2> I'll create the outline of the blueprint this week and we can brainstorm some ideas on list
<pleia2> and here :) anyone have any thoughts about our plans for the next 6 months?
<jledbetter> +1 to pushing back
<pleia2> ok great
<jledbetter> Plans... I guess finish up what we didn't get done this sprint?
<pleia2> yeah, do we want to just mark the item you and nigelb have as deferred?
<pleia2> re-evaluate at/around UDS time
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to create community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals blueprint
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to create community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals blueprint
<jledbetter> I think so. nigelb?
<jledbetter> So, yes :)
<pleia2> alright, that's all I really had meeting-wise and it sounds like no one else has things to add yet :)
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<akgraner> thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 10 18:29:39 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-04-10-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-04-10-18.00.html
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-04-11
<nigelb> pleia2: wfm
<nigelb> (sorry, I had headed to bed by then)
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-08
<melodie> hi
<pdurbin> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-09
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  9 18:01:29 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for our Ubuntu Women meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<Dolasilla> o/
<Deindre> °/
<karenesq> o/
<Cheri703> Deindre getting all fancy ;)
<IdleOne> \o
 * karenesq waves to pleia2 
<Deindre> Cheri703: :P
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<IdleOne> \  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) /
<pleia2> ^^ Agenda
<pleia2> #topic -R Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> karenesq: nice to see you!
<karenesq> likewise pleia2! :D
<pleia2> Cheri703: care to update us on Career Days plans?
<Cheri703> Deindre is going to do one in May!
<pleia2> (looking at the blueprint, a few volunteers still outstanding there)
<Cheri703> We need to sort out a date/time with classroom, but May for sure
<Deindre> Cheri703: I'll be ready when you prefer
<pleia2> great :)
<Cheri703> So pleia2, would you be able to check, or should I find someone else to poke about it?
<pleia2> Cheri703: just drop by #ubuntu-classroom-backstage when you're ready to schedule, we all can chat there about timing (me + other classroom team folks) since I'm not sure when Open Week is going to happen
<Cheri703> ok, will do
 * Cheri703 adds to to-do list
<pleia2> (and I'll be out of town)
<pleia2> any luck contacting any of the other women from the blueprint about career days stuff?
<Cheri703> >_> no, because I haven't
<pleia2> if not, we might want to mark them as POSTPONED on the blueprint (end of the cycle is fast approaching!)
<pleia2> ok, next cycle then :)
<Cheri703> Yeah, that's fine :s
 * Deindre suggest to invite karenesq to our carreer day, if she please :)
<Cheri703> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<karenesq> Deindre: I've been reading up. they look really fun :)
<Deindre> :)
<pleia2> Cheri703: hate to put you on the spot again, but UW contest? :)
<Cheri703> hehe, just pinged Pendulum, but I don't think she's around
<Cheri703> but I can go ahead with what I have
<Dolasilla> shall we postpone to next cycle as well?
<Cheri703> probably
<Cheri703> but I can explain what has been decided so far
<Cheri703> there will be 3 winners chosen at random out of fully correct submissions, winners will get a choice of EITHER ubuntu earrings/necklace in their choice of gold/silver color, OR an HD webcam
<Dolasilla> sounds cool! who's providing the HD webcam?
<Cheri703> we still need to sort out "official rules", and get the questions/volunteers dealt with too
<Cheri703> I am :)
<Cheri703> Some of our UW folks contributed some money to help me attend UDS a few years ago
<Cheri703> I am now at a financial point that I can repay that, and all accepted that that money can go back into UW
<Cheri703> so I'm getting the prizes
<pleia2> you rock
<Cheri703> but really the group is getting the prizes :)
<IdleOne> very awesome
<Dolasilla> yeah...indeed!!
<karenesq> wow so great Cheri703
<pleia2> Cheri703: I'm wondering if we do want to just postpone this until you've finished your move?
<Dolasilla> you rock Cheri703!! :)
<IdleOne> +1
<Dolasilla> pleia2, +1
<pleia2> I'll be back then too
<Deindre> +1
<Cheri703> Honestly I'm good either way, if we get volunteers and the quiz questions and whatnot sorted out, it shouldn't be too labor intensive, but yeah, postponing is fine
<IdleOne> there is still a lot to do from the looks of it, better to have all available hands on deck
<pleia2> at least having all of us around to help promote it would be good :)
<IdleOne> that too
<pleia2> I'll update the blueprint in a bit
<Cheri703> and for the record (in case anyone wants to share info about it, though I'd think we'll write up some "press release") all 3 winners can choose either jewelry or webcam, so if we give out 3 webcams, awesome, 2 webcams and jewelry, fine too :) both options are about the same cost
<pleia2> since we have karenesq here and I don't want to keep her too long, jumping over to OPW now
<pleia2> #topic GNOME Outreach Program for Women
 * Deindre agrees :)
<pleia2> Deindre: can you introduce?
<Deindre> ok, thanks
<karenesq> I don't mind hanging out
 * karenesq might come more often!
<Deindre> karenesq: you will be always welcome :)
<karenesq> :)
<IdleOne> Am I lagged?
<pleia2> Deindre, karenesq, care to explain what OPW is, and how UW can assist?
<pleia2> IdleOne: no :)
<karenesq> I'm still waiting for Deindre but I bet she's typing
<pleia2> ok
<Deindre> OPW  is a program to approach women to FOSS:
<karenesq> but I'll also chime in about it and if you get double the explanation, no big deal! :)
<pleia2> I've been working with (I'm not a mentor, she's just working on the team I work on) an OPW intern in my openstack work, it's awesome :)
<karenesq> it's like GSoC, but specifically inviting women (or anyone who identifies as a woman) to join
<Deindre> every years the major FOSS project are involved in, and this is held by GNOME Foundation
<karenesq> the program was working so well for GNOME that we realized we should expand it to other projects
<karenesq> and the round that just closed (where Deindre participated as a GNOME intern), we had 25 interns across 11 projects
<IdleOne> nice
<karenesq> sorry, actually 10 projects, as Tor wound up not being able to accept an applicant
<karenesq> looks like this round we're going to have even more projects
<Deindre> Karen Sandler is the executive director of the GNOME Foundation and I'm very happy to have her here today :)
<Dolasilla> question: is it a full time internship?
<karenesq> heh, I should have introduced myself it's true. thanks Deindre!
<karenesq> it is, Dolasilla, though there are some participants with some other commitments that we've accepted in the past
<Dolasilla> ok
<pleia2> so Ubuntu applied for, but was declined participation in the google summer of code this year
<karenesq> it's a bit on a case by case basis, we don't want to rule out someone who has obligations towards childcare, for example
<karenesq> oh pleia2, I didn't notice that
<karenesq> yet
<karenesq> that's too bad!
<karenesq> MediaGoblin was also not accepted to GSoC but they are still participating in OPW
<pleia2> could some ideas ben transferred to OPW projects? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2013/Ideas
<karenesq> yes, pleia2!
<karenesq> but we also accept other kinds of projects too, if the organization is interested in that
<karenesq> like marketing, design and documentation projects
 * pleia2 nods
<karenesq> it depends on where the mentors and applicants are, really
<karenesq> some of the things that we've done to make OPW work is:
<karenesq> 0. specifically target women so that they know they can apply, that the program is for them
<karenesq> 1. require an initial contribution with the application - that way applicants get in touch with mentors straight away
<karenesq> and have help in getting started
<karenesq> which is often cited as a reason why women don't get involved
<karenesq> it also helps the orgs evaluate whether the applicant is a good one
 * pleia2 nods
<Deindre> and, unlike other internship in FOSS, OPW is addressed to coders and no-coders
<karenesq> for example, Deindre saved GNOME from an embarrassing mistake in our campaign materials before she even got started!
<pleia2> :)
<karenesq> 2. we emphasize mentorship as the most important part of the program. If there aren't dedicated mentors then it's just not going to work. We're currently brainstorming ways to make this better
<karenesq> 3. we've included a travel stipend component of the program so that we can help women get to the key conferences
<karenesq> so for Ubuntu I think the relevance is twofold
<karenesq> X. ubuntu women should feel free to apply to any of the existing internships, especially the GNOME ones! :D
<karenesq> Y. we'd love it if Ubuntu could join as a participating org
<karenesq> I've been in email contact with Jane and now Jono about Canonical committing funds to this for Ubuntu
<karenesq> (and Mark left a great supportive message on Deindre's blog!)
<karenesq> if not this round, then maybe the next one - we do two per year, one for the northern hemisphere summer and one for the southern
<pleia2> yeah, it would be great if Canonical could handle the funds
<karenesq> to participate an organization has to have committed funding for at least one OPW intern
<IdleOne> How much funding is usually needed?
<IdleOne> I mean in $
<karenesq> we're asking for $5750 - $5000 for the intern (because that's what GSoC pays and why should women make any less?)
<karenesq> $500 for a travel stipend
<karenesq> and $250 for an administrative budget, which we're willing to waive if it's a hardship for any org to join
<karenesq> (bear in mind that it costs us $90 for just the wiring fees to pay an intern outside of the US, all of which has been coming out of the GNOME Foundation general funds, as the program scales we just can't swing it)
<Dolasilla> does the program have a fixed duration?
<karenesq> it does!
<Dolasilla> same for any project?
<karenesq> june 17-sept 23
<karenesq> we follow the GSoC dates as much as possible
<Cheri703> you should assign an intern to find cheaper ways to pay internationally >_>
<Cheri703> :)
<karenesq> the idea is also that some of the OPW applicants we get don't even know about GSoC or think they won't get accepted for some reason
<karenesq> so we also encourage them to apply for that
<karenesq> then they are OPW participants, even though they're in (and funded by) GSoC
<karenesq> sorry Deindre, I kind of took over :/
<karenesq> Cheri703: heh. Well, we do paypal too, but there are fees there as well
<Deindre> You're very exhaustive :)
<karenesq> and we try to bear the fees rather than passing them on to the participants
<karenesq> I'm very excited  :)
<bkerensa> Sounds like a great program
<karenesq> this time we have Fedora and Debian participating already
<IdleOne> it does
<karenesq> so it would be awesome to have Ubuntu as well
<karenesq> but even if Ubuntu can't participate this time, it would be awesome to let Ubuntu Women know that there are these opportunities
<Deindre> I'm very excited about seeing other UW as participant of OPW and Ubuntu as part of project :)
<karenesq> and help us spread the word!
<pleia2> so we just had bkerensa join us a few minutes ago, he was one of the folks who worked to get the GSoC application submitted
<Cheri703> Did I miss it? What does OPW stand for?
<karenesq> outreach program for women!
<karenesq> :)
<Cheri703> that's what I was thinking, thanks :)
<pleia2> this is all pretty exciting, thanks karenesq
<karenesq> np, pleia2!
<Cheri703> thanks!
<IdleOne> karenesq: How many hours of work per week is typical for the interns. I realise the more time an intern has the better, but do you have an average?
<Deindre> I would really thanks Karen to have accepted my submission, working with her has been awesome!
<pleia2> I don't have time this time around (about to run off for about a month), so I encourage others who are able to step up to see about working on this
<karenesq> even though expanding the program to other projects is detrimental to GNOME in that we get less funding for our own interns, it's way worth it to help free software generally and provide opportunities to women
<karenesq> IdleOne: we do expect a full time commitment. I don't think anyone has actually counted hours in the past, being satisfied with a job well done
<karenesq> :)
<bkerensa> karenesq: typically what do you anticipate the time commitment of org mentors/coordinators
<karenesq> IdleOne: but I would roughly expect 40 hours per week
<karenesq> bkerensa: it varies greatly
<karenesq> it's like GSoC
<IdleOne> considering the amount paid to the intern that sounds fair
<karenesq> ideally mentors designate a regular meeting time
<karenesq> weekly
<karenesq> and then just checking in to make sure that interns aren't stuck
<karenesq> some interns require a lot more time than others
<bkerensa> karenesq: Are interns generally expected to have a comp sci background of sorts?
<karenesq> I was a co-mentor this time, but I wouldn't recommend that unless both co-mentors are willing to act as if they are the main mentor :)
<karenesq> bkerensa: we welcome applicants of all sorts. But we do need to see that they can handle the work. Usually the answers to the questions and their first contribution let us know where they are
<karenesq> of course preference is given to applicants who demonstrate a knowledge and commitment to free software
<karenesq> and if it's a serious coding project, serious coding knowledge is required
<karenesq> oh one more thing
<IdleOne> I don't know if you mentioned it but are they all coding projects?
<karenesq> I also offer my services as a fundraiser to the projects that join, in case they think that there are companies that might fund it
<karenesq> IdleOne: no, there are also marketing and documentation internships but it varies by project
<bkerensa> Ubuntu has a major need for documentation help right now
<Deindre> karenesq: and design too
<karenesq> at GNOME, for example, we had one intern who came in as a marketing intern, then loved it so much she learned to code and applied to GSoC
<karenesq> because of her OPW experience, her GSoC application was very strong and was accepted
<karenesq> right Deindre!
<karenesq> oh another thing - we make some infrastructure available to support interns (and mentors too)
<karenesq> this is less relevant to ubuntu-women where you already have your own excellent supprot structure :)
<karenesq> but we have #opw on GimpNet
<karenesq> and a channel for mentors and organizers too
<karenesq> as you know this kind of thing is very important
<karenesq> :)
<karenesq> <shameless plug for gnome>this is why I love working at a nonprofit like the GNOME Foundation - we're organized to make the whole free and open source software community better!</shameless plug>
<pleia2> :)
<karenesq> though I'm doing more and more of this stuff at night to be honest, since it's taking up so much time
<pleia2> well I think we have enough information to see about moving forward on this (if we can get volunteers :))
<karenesq> cool!
<karenesq> this is a shortlist of what you need as an org: https://live.gnome.org/OutreachProgramForWomen#For_Organizations_and_Companies
<karenesq> and https://live.gnome.org/OutreachProgramForWomen/Admin/GettingStarted
<karenesq> let me know if I can help, and I'm always around to answer any other questions that come up
<karenesq> I'm sometimes just "karen" here on freenode
<pleia2> thank you!
<karenesq> thanks for giving me the chance to talk about it!
 * karenesq stretches her fingers
<Dolasilla> :)
<Dolasilla> it was extremely interesting, karenesq
 * Deindre waves
<pleia2> #topic Plans for Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit coming up May 14-16
<karenesq> :)
<pleia2> so real quick
<pleia2> http://mhall119.com/2013/04/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<pleia2> #link http://mhall119.com/2013/04/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<pleia2> next virtual UDS is May 14-16, Ubuntu uses Google Hangouts for these now
<pleia2> I'll be creating a blueprint soon and moving things over
<pleia2> Dolasilla, Dolasilla & Cheri703 - if you could help prep for a session the week of 14-16 that'd be great (I'll be coming home on the 13th after being unreachable and out of the country)
<pleia2> I can attend the session (and run it, if needed)
<pleia2> s/ Dolasilla/ Deindre
<pleia2> :)
<Dolasilla> pleia2, any specific topic or UW in general?
<Cheri703> I will be RIIIIGHT in the last stages of packing (leaving on the 18th), but I should be able to attend a session
<bkerensa> Will there be a virtual Ubuntu Women Dinner?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: just like what we've had at real UDS in the past
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah
<bkerensa> ;)
<Dolasilla> ok
<Cheri703> might have to make some sort of neck mount for my phone like they have for harmonicas...then I can be on video while I work
<pleia2> Dolasilla: pretty much just planning what we'll do in the next cycle
<Dolasilla> pleia2, I just have time contraints due to the full time job, but if it's going to be Europe-time evening it's fine for me
<pleia2> it runs 1400 UTC to 2000 UTC
<pleia2> so we can just see about getting a late timeslot
<Dolasilla> yup, how does it work to get a time slot?
<pleia2> nag jono, I think :)
<Dolasilla> lol
<pleia2> mostly just wanted to mention this, we can chat informally after I create the blueprint
<Dolasilla> pleia2, we can have a chat / email exchange off line in which you can pass me some instructions :)
<IdleOne> jono dholbach will be handling Community track and balloons
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yep!
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne
<pleia2> thanks for coming everyone, great meeting :)
<Cheri703> thanks karenesq!
<Cheri703> and everyone!
<IdleOne> Thank you and big thanks to karenesq very interesting project
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  9 18:58:47 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-04-09-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-04-09-18.01.html
<Deindre> thanks karenesq and thanks everyone :)
<Dolasilla> thanks! :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-11
<pensacola_> Hello,  did anyone applied to Ada Camp this year? http://sf.adacamp.org/
<pleia2> yes, I'll be attending
<pensacola_> that's great :) I  applied just this year, don't know if I will be accepted or not , it seems to be a great camp for women & open source
<pleia2> I've never been to one, should be interesting :)
<pensacola_> yes, I read about previous camps and there  were some interesting topics there,  it is a great opportunity to meet more women in open source, I know just few , personally :)
<nigelb> pleia2: Say hi to Sarah Stierch if you meet her!
<nigelb> I think hypatia and Sarah are on the advisory panel for Ada.
<maco> mchua is now too
<pensacola_> btw, when will be your next Ubuntu Women Meeting? I would like to attend if possible ...
<pensacola_> I'm new to ubuntu women project, but I'm an active member to Ubuntu LoCo Romania, and i would like to contribute to this project too.
<pleia2> pensacola_: we just had one on tuesday so next won't be until may 14th (during the online ubuntu developer summit)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday May 14th at 18:00 UTC
<pensacola_> okay, thanks
<pleia2> but discussion is always welcome here and on the list :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-08
<dolasilla> Hello all!
<dolasilla> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  8 18:01:09 2014 UTC.  The chair is dolasilla. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<dolasilla> who's here for the meeting today?
<Cheri703> o/
<dolasilla> hello Cheri703 :)
<dolasilla> anyone else?
<dolasilla> Cheri703, I would say I start anyway
<Cheri703> yeah, go for it
<dolasilla> The agenda is quite short for today, being at the end of the cycle
<dolasilla> Here you can find the agenda for this meeting: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<dolasilla> #topic 1311 Blueprint updates https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<dolasilla> pleia2 has already updated our TODO list, moving to the next cycle all the unfinished items
<dolasilla> Cheri703, any comment about workitems?
<Cheri703> not specifically, I'd offered to help with the election
<dolasilla> ok, so we can move to the next topic, which is specific about this
<dolasilla> #topic LeadershipElectionProcess deadline review
<dolasilla> so, the next deadline is May 30th, to offer for helping in the process
<dolasilla> I guess pleia2 is already maintaining a list of who offered
<dolasilla> Cheri703, you mention your availability already some time ago, right?
<dolasilla> mentioned*
<Cheri703> yes
<dolasilla> ok, great! :)
<dolasilla> instead, for candidatures to the board, the "window" is between June 7th and July 5th
<dolasilla> all information are available here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<dolasilla> #topic Any other business
<Cheri703> I don't have any
<dolasilla> anything to add?
<dolasilla> oki, so I would say we can close it here! :)
<Cheri703> just thank you for stepping in to lead the meeting!
<dolasilla> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  8 18:15:27 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-04-08-18.01.moin.txt
<dolasilla> Cheri703, no problem! Actually I feel proud of myself, in my first interaction with Meetingology! :-D
<Cheri703> \o/ you did a great job :D
<Pendulum> dolasilla: well done!
<dolasilla> thanks to you for our participation!
<dolasilla> thanks Pendulum!! :)
<dolasilla> dinner time here, need to go! :)
<dolasilla> have a nice day!!
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-04-11
<_1_shaggy> Hi my name is shaggy
<elky> i'm sure.
<elky> oh good, they went
<valorie> yeah, I didn't want to respond
<elky> you know me. i'm the one who takes one for the team
<valorie> I'll do that too, but I figured this one would get bored and leave
<valorie> and maybe never come back
